# How to Find at Least 100% More Morel Mushrooms



## MAttt




----------



## jondahighlander

cool video.


----------



## bassdisaster

Kewl Illustration but...I have only 1 good eye!

I tend to do the scan and review approach, I scan an area, constantly moving my eyes then my brain searches and recognizes what I just looked at, its almost always a double take situation, i scan and BAM I realize I just seen one, then I slow down and locate what I just seen, from there i usualy break a growth spot into sections, search each section throurally and then move on.
Happy hunting all cant wait its only 3 months away now!

BD


----------



## localyahoo

If you only had time for a 100 min mushroom hunt and stood still for 6 min for every one minute walking. You would only get in the woods a hundred yrds from the truck, and then my friend I would find all of the morels. Now I could see sort of following this rule only when you spot the first one. Then you squat down to there level and watch them come out of the wood work. I know some of guys that do very well with the run and gun approach.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Looks interesting. Will have to view it from work next week though, dial up here isn't so good on the you-tube videos. I'd like to see if it is what I do...

What I do at first is not focus tightly so much on the ground as I walk, I kind of gaze out at an area and pick up on the colors and shapes, even the patterns of hidden shrooms like leaves upturned and such. Morels appear like shadows sometimes so I try and pick up on that as well. I have noticed my eyes darting around when I look. Spot one or two, then comes the focusing. What I hate is spotting seven, then only picking five...back up and start again, it usually works.
Not trying to sound big-headed but some people who have been with me are amazed at how I can spot them even from great distances. I have picked tens of thousands of morels in the 40+ years I have been at it so it seems second nature to me. I am pretty good at road hunting too, even out of the passengers window when I am driving, LOL!
I find the white varieties a bit more challenging when they are not of a large size. Not a problem though as I prefer the blacks 
I am ready.....:gaga:


----------



## Michigan Mike

How to properly spot a morel....

http://www.morelmushroom.info/images/finding-morel.jpg


----------



## bassdisaster

Michigan Mike said:


> How to properly spot a morel....
> 
> http://www.morelmushroom.info/images/finding-morel.jpg


The older I get the more that will be how I do it too!

BD


----------



## MAttt




----------



## meeee

I speed hunt for the motherload one here one there doesn't cut it I like to find that magic tree !! I CANT WAIT it won't be long now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAttt

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FBg-vLWWzk&NR=1"]YouTube - The Up Side of Mushroom Hunting in Southern Michigan.wmv[/ame]


----------



## MAttt




----------



## U.P.Nate

haha "children are good morel hunters because there lower to the ground" kind of like an old german woman


----------



## Michigan Mike

U.P.Nate said:


> haha "children are good morel hunters because there lower to the ground" kind of like an old german woman


LOL @ Nate!
Has some truth to it though..

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/cocochelle/4710343230*/


----------



## Big Jim

I'm a 'slow multiple scan' kinda hunter too but 6 mins seems kinda extreme, not to mention I'd have to carry a case of beer to cover the amount of ground that I do at that pace.


----------

